# Vivaldi Four Seasons on Piano???



## chris083210 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi all,
I am interested to know, whether anyone else knows if there is any good quality vivaldi (four seasons) on piano. 

The reason i ask, is because i have seen an add on the TV with a short snippet of the four seasons on piano, and i think it sounds amazing.

Don't get me wrong, i enjoy it in its natural form, but something about hearing it on piano seems to make it sound smoother i feel

Does anyone know if there are recordings out there, or how i could get hold of them, i would appreciate any help

-Chris


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

How many pianos do you have in mind?

http://www.rtsi.ch/trasm/argerich/welcome.cfm?lng=0&ids=493&idc=18645

Nicolas Economou transcribed the four works for four simultaneous pianos. It's an interesting work.


----------

